# Very Special Guest Vistor



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

this weekend we had a very special guest visit my RR and Richard and Mary's Golden spike driving.

our guest...










Richard driving the real golden spike and the club meeting was at his home.









The rain stayed away untill time to go.
trains ran good.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

_I thought i was special ???? guess not._


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah, just a "special case!"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

any guess who it is?


----------



## Train Pics 4U (Dec 23, 2008)

If you look really close there's a clue in the photo that this person is well known for besides the cute butt!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

You have to be careful when Marty is carrying his camera


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That annoying Expedia troll?????? Are you now featured on the Travel Channel???


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Phil Jensen....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

A butt shot. My ex girl friend would like that.







Could care less who it is. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ???? I did not think you was into ,,girls????? 
I bet you just hurt this guys feelings.... 
Stan is wrong.


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Hard to tell from that angle, but I was thinking JJ was on his way home abought now? 
Fred


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

_Marty 
I had the same visitor this weekend. The flash with the Hawaiin shirt.
_


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

good hint. 
but you need to fill out your profile so I know who you are.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's not me! (Besides, my butt is _way_ bigger and not nearly so photogenic!)


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not even going to try to guess who it is, but the hamburgers where great. Thanks


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I bet it is you Marty just trying to show us all your butt ( | ) ;-P 

-Will


p.s. - Marty how much weight do you think your bridge could support? It is very nice.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Will 
hehehehe 
I have a photo of me that makes me look so bad anyone would go straight after seeing it... 
anyway. 
I have walked across it to brake ice loose. 
I think all my bridges can support a person if you can keep your balance. 
I have a photo of me standing on Bang's Canyon longer section. 

One more hint. The guy is a "rock" star.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess you all gave up???? 
Rex , thanks for visiting and being at our club meeting.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rex who?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You got his good side


----------

